# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Pájaros en la montaña de Montjuic, Barcelona.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, he estado varios días en Barcelona y he fotografiado algunos pájaros en la montaña de Montjuic.
Unas Urracas.









Un saludo y espero que os guste.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sigo con unas tórtolas en un estado un poco cariñoso.







Las fotos están un poco oscuras, no me dí cuenta que estaba a contraluz.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buenas fotos frfmfrfm .

La próxima vez que subas por aquí, no dudes en ponerte en contacto conmigo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buenas fotos frfmfrfm.
Todavía me acuerdo cuando anduve por allí. No llovió na aquel día...

Saludos

----------


## frfmfrfm

En estos días que he estado yo el tiempo ha estado bastante bueno, amanecía siempre nublado, sobre las doce de la mañana empezaba abriendo las nubes o nieblas marinas y quedaba un día estupendo con bastante calor y por supuesto mas humedad que en Sevilla.
Creo que es lo normal en la costa ya que en Chipiona, Cádiz ocurre algo parecido.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sigo con unas fotos de unas cotorras argentinas que por lo que se ve están en todos lados, en Sevilla tampoco faltan.











Espero que os guste.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Que si están en todos lados!
Me dejaron este año los frutos  del nisperero como un campo de metralla.
El año que viene me compro una escopeta de aire comprimido, al menos las asustaré.
Aunque son aves exógenas son bonitas. Y las fotos más.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No estoy muy seguro de lo que voy a decir, son muy bonitas pero me parece que deben de hacer daño, porque donde están los gorriones que antes se veían tantos.
¿Tendrá algo que ver esto?
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Esas son las que han invadido el Parque de María Luisa aquí, no?
Son muy bonitas, pero llegan ha hartar a uno...

----------


## Luján

Media Valencia está llena de cacatúas. Me da la impresión que las de aquí son un poco más grandes que esas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para completar el reportaje de las cotorras argentinas subo sus nido hechos en unas palmeras.







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes para acabar con este tema subo las dos ultimas foto, estas no están realizada en la montaña de Montjuic, Barcelona pero de aves son las que me quedan, están hechas en la azotea del hotel y son de una gaviota.





Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Aunque no sean de Montjuic sí que aparece éste.
La gaviota te posó como una profesional.
Preciosas fotos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La verdad que la gaviota estaba acostumbrada a las personas, mas bien estaba acostumbrada a la comida que le ofrecen las personas.
Perdiguera que bien has conocido el fondo de la foto.
Una gran ciudad Barcelona.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es mansita esa gaviota.
Fantásticas esas dos capturas  :Wink: .

----------


## DANANA

En Montjuic encontré unos esqueletos de pajaritos y me gustaria saber de qué pajararo se trata. ¿Me podeis decir alguien?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo los esqueletos no entiendo nada, pero ¿ las medidas serian de una paloma o de una gaviota ? la segunda seria más grande.
Se podía empezar por ahí.

----------


## perdiguera

El primero parece de gaviota, el segundo más una paloma.

----------

